# How we are slowly converting to Mac...



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

My dh is in the supermarket biz and every summer we attend his wholesaler's food show with the kids. The last few years they've had a "Best Bagger" contest. Different stores compete and it's a lot of fun.

This year three of my girls were competing - Btw - these are the three daughters who make up my summer book club - They each bagged against other stores, and then while the judging was going on they had a "Sister Bag Off". 
Sarah won first prize. Her time was 32 seconds and she bagged perfectly! Those cloth bags are tricky! She ended up with $500.00, and $100.00 from the $300.00 they split in the sister bag off, $200.00 in iTunes gift cards, an Airport Express, a 64 gig 3g iPad, and a 27 inch iMac.


The iMac is going to replace our family room 'puter once i get around to unboxing it and she's busily shopping for iPad accessories (her custom BorsaBalla arrived today). We have a bunch of iPods, 3 iTouchs, 2 MBP (adding another this month for the latest hs grad) and 5 iPhones. My girls are all voracious e-readers, we have 3 Kindles and the new one on order. Sarah is going to hold off on buying a Kindle to see if she likes reading on the iPad. She fell in love with the Vaja case, but is settling for an less pricey one right now 

We are slowly becoming a Mac family


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, what great prizes!  Congrats!  

(Cute girls you have, btw. : )


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

sixnsolid said:


> We are slowly becoming a Mac family


I made the "switch" fast. Feb. 5 the PC went out the door. Feb. 6 the MacBook Pro came in. Over just the next two or three months, iTouch, iPhone, and iPad were added. I will NEVER go back.


----------

